# Cattlemen's Classic BBQ Sauce Question



## audioxtremes

This cheap store bought sauce is actually my favorite style of sauce. Does anyone have a recipe for the sauce or something similar? Thanks!


----------



## jbg4208

I don't, but I do agree with you. Cattlemans is good stuff. If I have to buy any sauce this is it. Especially the Smokehouse flavor.  

Have you tried Jeff's Sauce? It's what I use most of the time. Then smoke it for a few hrs. Adds a great smoke flavor.


----------



## pineywoods

If I'm using store bought BBQ Sauce its Cattleman's


----------



## flatbroke

Me too, I prefer the classic. we used to use all the time when I was a kid, back when it was in the round glass bottle. tastes pretty good on the BBQ mixed with a beer for mopping.


----------



## ronp

I don't see it here, so I use KC Masterpice and add brown sugar, terryaki, garlic powder, cayanne, etc.

Don't be ashamed of using commercial sauces for a base, and kick it up, I did that in my restaurant for 8 years and it got me a place in Bon Appetit" hard cover book. Of couurse I didn't reveal that to them for many reasons.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors

Hey AudioX. I've been wondering about the Cattleman's and if it was any good. I'll give it a try. I remember seeing it at Gordon Food Service (GFS)in Evansville. If you're not familiar with GFS, you need to get familiar with GFS. They sell Institutional size product at wholesale prices. They have locations in Avon and Greenwood. If I remember right, they sell it by the gallon, real cheap ($7-$8)??


----------



## supervman

If you are going to use pre made sauce. 
Cattlemen's or KC Masterpiece BBQ Sauce is THE way to go. 
Sams, Walmart, Costco. Good prices on the stuff.


----------



## gridirongriller

To me, the best base is Kraft basic BBQ sauce.  We start from there and add to it.


----------



## justsmoke2

I just watched a BBQ show on tv the other night.  They had Cattlemans sauce on there.  They only used to sell to BBQ joints and not public.  GFS has a Cattlemans Gold that is to die for.  Have not found it anywhere in small bottles and only the gallon size at GFS.  I did a catering job in Feb for 200 people and the Gold went over the best.


----------



## woodsters

Saw the same show.... gonna have to try it myself....


----------



## jbg4208

I've been trying to find the gold here also and no one carries it. I can barely find the smokehouse flavor.


----------



## peculiarmike

Cattleman's is made by French's Foods (the mustard folks) at their plant in Springfield, MO. It won the American Royal. It is a really good sauce straight up and a great base for adding your own touches. You can buy it in bulk. I add it to things like smoked meatloaf.
I have nothing to do with KC Masterpiece. It hasn't even been to the American Royal. It is a sauce concocted "for the masses" and in NO WAY represents Kansas City barbeque or KC sauces. Though everyone thinks it is THE KC sauce.
Drop by KC and I will give you a tour of some KC joints that will change that perception real quick.


----------



## flatbroke

we have been buying it in the local grocery store since the early 80's.  I am not sure when they started going public, been a while though.  Only classic and smokey were available back then.   I have seen the gold at Costco but never tried it. 

I wish they still had the round glass jars,  they were great for mopping


----------



## audioxtremes

I have indeed tried Jeffs sauce. I like it but its not my favorite style. I like this style the best. Just my opinion. I wish someone had a recipe similar to Cattlemens Classic.


----------



## placebo

I found this: You would have to experiment with amounts though. Here is the site I found it at: http://www.recipelink.com/mf/14/22687

Here is a link that shows all the stores that carry Cattlemens sauce: http://www.cattlemensbbqsauce.com/Distributors.aspx

Looks like you can order online there as well but they are out of stock on several types.


----------



## supervman

I;m gonna find it dag nab it. 
This is  worth a read. 
http://www.1001recipes2send.com/Sauc...ally_Out.shtml


----------



## john dice

How do you smoke sauce?


----------



## meatballtn

I've seen Cattlemens at Kroger ,Sams, and Wal-mart . Sams has all flavors by the gal..


----------



## diesel fanatic

Dude, you live 60 miles from Springfield where they make it ... make a trip this weekend!!!!! ((if you just HAVE to have your store bought!!!))


----------



## seboke

I gotta recommend Jeff's sauce.  Never made sauce before, and now there isn't a store-bought bottle that can compare IMHO.  Heck of a lot cheaper to make and ya get a lot more.  You can alter the recipe of course to personal taste...


----------



## craig chamberlain

I agree Seboke,Jeff's sauce is all I use,plus I like his rub,
that's just my opinion.I guess to each his own when it comes to sauce
and rubs.


----------



## audioxtremes

Don't get me wrong, I love Jeffs sauce and I still use the rub. But the cattlemens classic is EXACTLY like the sauce I grew up with. 

If your ever in hattiesburg Mississippi stop at roses quick stop for some long smoked bbq.


----------



## jbg4208

Prepare it just like you normally would then stick it on the smoker for a few hrs, stiring ever 30 min or so. Excellent stuff.

yah, yah, yah. If I HAVE to HAVE store bought, Cattlemen's is what it is. normally I just make Jeff's sauce. 


If you can't tell, me and Diesel might know each other.


----------



## mickster

I love Cattleman's and I totally forgot about it...

Back in the early 90's I worked in the kitchen at a summer camp. Whenever we had chicken nuggets, we put out BBQ Sauce-and it was Cattleman's. We got it from Kraft food service I believe.

It was damn good and I tried it way back in my early grilling days but forgot totally about it.

Now I need to go git me sum!

Michael


----------



## irontide

If you are in Oklahoma try Head Country.  It's good stuff.


----------



## norrell6

I can't believe that nobody has recommended Sweet Baby Ray's. I agree Cattleman's Classic is good, But Sweet Baby Ray's is definitely my favorite. I just got Jeff's recipe and I am going to make the sauce. Normally I like just rubbed ribs. But you have to have sauce for pulled pork, beef. 

Just my $.02.


----------



## deltadude

I have been using Cattleman's for about 10 years, too lazy to do my own.  I do add honey for ribs, and like it straight for pulled pork.

If you add stuff to Cattleman's to kick it up a notch, please share what you add and any special instructions.


----------



## jbchoice1

cattleman's is the best.  It gets my vote over head country.

try this..  found it on the WWW.
*CATTLEMEN'S CLASSIC BBQ SAUCE
*(copycat recipe)

1/4 cup tomato paste
1/4 cup white vinegar
1/2 Tsp dry mustard
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1 Tbsp molasses
1/2 Tsp liquid smoke
1 clove garlic, crushed
1/2 Tsp onion powder (or 1 Tbsp finely grated onion)
1/4 to 1/2 Tsp chile d'arbol pepper, freshly ground or 1/4 Tsp ground cayenne pepper
3/4 cup water
salt to taste
black pepper to taste

Place the above ingredients into a non-reactive sauce pan. Stir to combine. Bring the contents of the pan to a boil, cut the heat, and simmer until relatively thick.


----------



## mickster

Awesome!! Any idea which molasses might work best here? Also, what can I substitute for Corn Syrup? I don't like Corn Syrup (yes, I know it's in Cattlemen's). Can I make a mix of light brown sugar??

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## kheper

Heh. This is my recipe. It seems to have propagated quickly.

Grandma's Old Fashion Molasses Yellow Label is what I use.

I think corn syrup is critical to this sauce. Brown sugar will screw up the taste and color.

You could try 3 TBL white sugar and 2 TBL molasses. Corn syrup is a good  sweetener because it is more neutral in taste than molasses or brown sugar. I do not use either of these two in my BBQ sauce recipes anymore as the only sweetener. They are too cloying.

I replicated K.C. Masterpiece BBQ sauce as well, which is better than in the bottle. I think it is because it tastes very fresh and contains no preservatives.


----------



## tf bbq

This is a great sauce. 

http://todaysbackyard.com/Woodys_ori...ild_sauce.html

When I was in college, this guy was selling sandwiches out of an RV for $6 in the early 90's. I thought it was highway robbery until I had one. The RV was a 60 mile round trip from Jonesboro. He only opened three days a week and he always had a line and people leaving with multiple bags.

I have been trying to duplicate his sauce ever since. I did it once but did not write down what I put in it. I write'm all down now.


----------



## chef_boy812

There are other syrup type sweeteners that will work, but all will modify taste/texture to some degree.

Lyle's golden syrup (made from beets, but really close to corn syrup)
agave syrup (not as thick or sweet)
malt extract (not as bitter as molassas, but with similar qualities)
rice syrup ( great texture and nice light flavor)
honey (remember that honey is 2.5 times sweeter than sugar
Also Acacia honey is white and very mild or really raw brand is amazing texture and not too strong)
simple syrup (1:1 ratio of boiled water and sugar)
maple syrup (I use lite AA when I don't want that maple flavor)

These are my sticky suggestions, but a liitle home brew beer science is kicking in, I assume for BBQ sauce....besides being cheap and easy to procure; Corn Syrup is what we call an invery sugar, It doesn't react as quickly to fermentation or heat. so It may keep the burn factor down a little.

Then the molassas show.....
the biggest deifference will be between sulfered or un sulfered. sulfered molassas is sweeter, it will last longer, and it has a nice sour finish that is kinda nice.
there are plenty of High Molassas sugars to choose from that are way fun to experiment with.

The most mild is Sucanat it is raw sugar cane juice that is evaporated and paddled until dry.

then you have Turbonado the same as Sucanat but heat is used, it has a deeper roasty flavor, If you live in the south sometimes you can find folks who fire the sugar houise with wood or sugar cane. a little smoke flavor comes in.

finally my favorite Damiera
It is sucanat that has extra molassas added during the drying process. it has the texture of hard candy that has gone soft with an intence coffee like flavor.

Some of these may be a challenge to find. I work at a Whole Foods, but bakery supply shops, or home brew shops should have some of them.

keep the bbq lit
Chef_boy


----------

